# Wattage Charts ?



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Just comeback from France & we we're not on hook up. 

My youngest took her Playstation 3 (slim) the batteries & the 600w invertor didn't like powering it very much & started beeping after about 15 minutes, just wondering if anyone knows of a Appliance chart or something that shows wattage of different goods.

Thanks.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just about everything has its wattage marked somewhere, usualy on a small stick on silver label with the model details!! 

If your inverter started beeping after only 15 mins I reckon your leisure battery is well and truely :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just would like to know how you were charging your leasure batteries.... The peeping would indicate your batteries were suffering from the lack of charge....

There should be a label on your appliace indicating the power rating, for each 100wats at 240volt the inverter would consume about 10 amps, if you had a 100ah battery, the battery would last you about 5 hours....


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> If your inverter started beeping after only 15 mins I reckon your leisure battery is well and truely :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:


I have 2 Leisure batteries (Well 3) a Friend  sold me a Leisure battery from his caravan I added it & I think that's knackered & it's bringing the rest down too!


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Seems PS3 slim is between 70 and 200 watts depending on model.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_3_hardware#Form_and_power_consumption lists the wattage by model.
Hope that helps.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

:!:[/quote]

I have 2 Leisure batteries (Well 3) a Friend  sold me a Leisure battery from his caravan I added it & I think that's knackered & it's bringing the rest down too![/quote]

Yes that's very likely to happen, the main rule of thumb is have the same ah batteries and the same age....


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Wave*

Is your inverter a sine wave one ?

Some devices especially laptops need them to run properly

Do u run a TV from the inverter ?

Brian


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes it's sinewave Brian.

As I've mentioned (I) think it's the additional battery bringing down the others .

I'll have to take it out & see if things go back to normal.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

This may be of help

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-651721.html#651721


----------

